

Why Gawker is moving beyond the blog - petercooper
http://lifehacker.com/5701749/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1955250>

------
danyork
Interesting piece outlining their strategy going forward. Worth a read!

